# soaking tub/hot tub??



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

Hi all;

Has anyone ever made a soaking tub/hot tub from a stock tank?? We are considering doing this (we don't need the bubbles ... and cost... of a 'spa') but want some thoughts from folks we trust...

TIA!!
=)Bonnie


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I know someone here has, saw them post a picture several months back. Not sure how they kept the water clear though.

We checked out stock tanks at the co op the other day, I was thinking of making raised bed gardens around our driveway with them. Too pricey though.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

There is a neat little Japanese wood fired hot tub heater called a Chofu that hooks right up a stock tank but it's a might bit pricey, still alot less than a hot tub. They usually keep the water clear between uses by adding Hydrogen peroxide. Concentrated stuff is available froom pools stores under the name of shocker or something like that. It's sold to get the green out of the pool after you've failed to keep it chlorinated.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

I have a funny story about our Hot tub. 
When we bought this place, out in the woods 8 years ago, one of the selling points was the hot tub in it's own little room on the back of the house, with heater, filter, bubblers & the works, a nice 6'x6' 2-person fiber-plastic tub.
Three years ago, when DSW was using the dining nook in the great room as a place to do her oil paintings, studio, sort of..........always a mess. And, We had only used the hot tub 5 times total, in the 5 years we had the Place.The thing was next to useless, for us.

So I suggested we get rid of the hot tub, use the 12'x14' room as her studio, and clean up the Great-room. Our neighbor happened to be over & he said he'd take the hot tub, in exchange for insulating to lower, knee-wall, part of the walls, out there.
It worked for us.
He is still very happy, with the hot tub in his basement. He uses it all the time for his arthritis. And DSW has a nice little Studio.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I saw one in a blog, it was in their house as their bathtub. Stretch out the hoses on the roof, that will give you hot water pretty fast. I have a hot tub and it is about 30 dollars a month to heat. Right now it's turned down to 93 degrees. In the winter its up to 102 deg. A glug of bleach keeps our HT clean, I've tryed all the other chemicals,it was just pain in the butski. A little bit of clorine works fine.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Had a hot tub at our old house, used it at least 5x a week.
Gonna get one here when we can pay cash. won't go into debt on it.


----------



## boxwoods (Oct 6, 2003)

I did make one out of a 300 gal rubbermaid stock tank years ago, but I had bought an old hot tub for the pump, heater and control panel. Had to add some 6 inch plastic garden fence to the top edge to keep the loss of water down. 

Also wired in a leaf blower motor for air induction.

Worked fine for years.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

We use a 300 gallon galvanized oval water trough for a soaking tub on our back patio. We fill it and add a cap of bleach to the water and after a day or two we then reycle the water to the garden. It heats up during the day but is in shade in late afternoon and its very comfortable.

Below is the Mrs and number 2 son; we also take plastic Adirondack chairs we get from Lowes and put them in the water at each end and 2 people can then sit waist deep. The best thing is we can still use the trough to water stock eventually.


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

thanks all for the insight! if things will stop needing repairs, we are def. going to do this! I think we are going w. one of the round tanks however and DH wants to 'side' it so it's 'pretty' .... I just love him!

thanks again!
=)Bonnie


----------

